# Dog fight = future problems?



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Coming from everyone's experience, a dog gets into a fight, does this always ask for future problems- with other dogs AND with people? 

The dog didn't start the fight, he was provoked by another smaller dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

With people, no. With other dogs, maybe. The dog may be more on edge around other dogs especially smaller dogs. 

A dog they live with, especially 2 females, most likely they will hate each other forever


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

lhczth said:


> With people, no. With other dogs, maybe. The dog may be more on edge around other dogs especially smaller dogs.
> 
> A dog they live with, especially 2 females, most likely they will hate each other forever



What if it wasn't a dog that they live with? Would you need to worry about them turning on each other?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Maybe. Is this a dog the other dog sees all the time and they know each other? What sexes?


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Maybe. Is this a dog the other dog sees all the time and they know each other? What sexes?



Sorry I mis wrote that. 

If the dogs that fought don't live together, would you be worried about the dog that was in the fight going after the dog that it lives with.?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall isn't to be trusted off leash around other dogs. I have no worries about him ever going after Efa though. He trusts her around me. He doesn't trust the unknown pooches.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

At one time or another all three of my dogs have fought with each other. They are all fine around other dogs and the fights with each other are rare. They usually just play with each other. 

I have two males and a female. The female has started most of the fights. The last time the males fought was over a toy.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

bob_barker said:


> Sorry I mis wrote that.
> 
> If the dogs that fought don't live together, would you be worried about the dog that was in the fight going after the dog that it lives with.?


I wouldn't. There are reasons for a fight. Dogs pack up. Non members of the pack are different.

My male, had no problems with other dogs if they didn't challenge him. However, in every situation, if my female was present - she was the cause of the fight. He fought when he perceived a possible threat or challenge to his pack member with a stranger dog.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys.. 

It's been an extremely stressful week. This helps.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No I would not say that is the case with certainty


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo has fought with all the other male dogs at home. He can not be together with any of them. They all fought back with him. However, they all get along with each other. One of my males is used to demo for the breed, so he's around strange males/females all the time and behaves himself. I suppose it just depends on the individual dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dog v Dog has no bearing on people (in most cases) a Dog that fights with "Pack Members" does not "necessarily" have an, other dog problem.

Kind of vage yes but to put it into prospective! Ricky my GSD had "serious" rank drive "issues" with Gunther my BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix a low rank drive dog.

Rocky never had a problem with dogs he did not live with! Gunther had a problem with every dog that he "did not live with" but not with pack members! 

So when you hear "case by case" that's kinda what it means.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I think a lot of it has to do with the type of dog you have. Ky's been randomly attacked on 5 occasions while we were walking. Twice from big dogs, and three times from small dogs. 

She went from being a calm, happy go lucky pup to instant reaction when a dog got in her face - no growling, no warning, just BAM. 

My friend's dog has been seriously attacked twice (vet visits both times) and she's fine. Still a happy go lucky GSD and has no reactivity to other dogs.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Kyleigh said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with the type of dog you have. Ky's been randomly attacked on 5 occasions while we were walking. Twice from big dogs, and three times from small dogs.
> 
> She went from being a calm, happy go lucky pup to instant reaction when a dog got in her face - no growling, no warning, just BAM.
> 
> My friend's dog has been seriously attacked twice (vet visits both times) and she's fine. Still a happy go lucky GSD and has no reactivity to other dogs.



I think you're right.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The Late Barker Sisters the first were attacked by other dogs on walks often. They never got into it with one another. (Barker the Elder would let Barker the Younger know that BTE's food dish was off limits). The current duo had a guest dog (not invited by me) mess with the youngster - the older partner let the guest know that was not OK - just a lot of posturing.


----------

